# 2008 Le Mans Racing



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon Euskadi LMP1

After a successful career with Lola and Penske cars winning 26 races and 3 championships in the American Champ Car series, John Travis has joined Epsilon Euskadi to oversee the design and manufacture of the Epsilon Euskadi LMP1 Sports Car Project.

After leaving Penske in 2002, John has been involved in many consultancy projects including the design and manufacture of the Superfund Formula car, he also race engineered Enrique Bernoldi in the World Series, where he met Michel Lecomte and Joan Villadelprat. "We had many conversations about the possibility of designing a Le Mans car and how exciting it would be to design and manufacture the car in Spain. In February 2005 I visited the facility in Azkoitia and was so impressed with the factory and their general philosophy, I agreed to become involved with this exciting new venture. For a designer with my experience there is very little freedom to design racing cars outside of Formula 1, Le Mans is probably the last formula which allows designers to express creativity and innovation in the design of a racing car."

John has been working on the Le Mans project for over 10 months using simulation programs such as ADAMS, PATRAN and other CFD software and has some very interesting and advanced concepts. The car will be a closed cockpit car designed around the new Judd GV5 engine and a very novel semi composite Pankl transverse semi automatic gearbox. The general philosophy of the car design is, low centre of gravity and a very progressive aerodynamic package, this will allow a very easy car to drive especially over long distance endurance races. The car will use the latest manufacturing techniques in composite structures and advanced machining techniques such as EDM for the majority of the metallic parts, this will ensure quality, minimum weight and reliability. All in all a very exciting project to be involved with and a credit to the first Spanish race car manufacturer.

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/news.html

http://www.epsiloneuskadi.com/english/index.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon Euskadi LMP1

The market sector that includes Le Mans itself, the LMS and ALMS will grow, and that there will be more than enough room for another manufacturer to compete with Courage, Lola and Zytek in offering customer LMP1 cars. 

However, Epsilon races with a fraction of the Audi and Peugeot budgets so one has to ask how it expects to compete. The answer, says former Lola, Penske and Super Fund designer John Travis, is with 'lateral thinking'. 

In particular, Travis has been seeking new ways of lowering the project's centre of gravity. This has even influenced the choice of coupé for the EE-LMP1-07, as it is currently referred to. The fact that such cars will be mandatory in LMP1 from 2010 obviously influenced this decision, but so did the fact that the driver can be slid further down in the chassis 'to get him as low as possible' without having to worry about the roll hoops of an open car. 'The dimensions of this are similar to a Formula 1 car,' says Travis. While Lola says it can build a coupé, this is a development of its open car, whereas the Epsilon is claimed to be the first LMP1 to be designed from scratch as a coupé that will be available for private customers. 

In trying to conceive a car that can take on the might of the big manufacturer diesels, Travis has examined two main areas: the aerodynamics and the mechanical layout. 'Having looked at simulations, we started to manipulate components in the car and examine what small changes in the centre of gravity would do for cornering performance. For example, the dampers (to be supplied by Dynamics with springs from Eibach) - we are not going to put them up top, we are going to put everything as low as possible. That has been our philosophy with every single component - the fuel system, the damper layout, the gearbox - where can I move it to get it lower?' 

A particular example of this is the bespoke gearbox, which was designed by Alan Tagg at Pankl before the company pulled out of the gearbox market. However, Epsilon has the design rights and will sub-contract the work on this. Travis is at pains to point out that Pankl was the only transmissions supplier that was prepared to become involved in the project without huge cost. 

In keeping with the rest of the car's ethos, the primary question was how to make a gearbox with a low centre of gravity. The answer is to have the lay shaft and main shaft run parallel to one another (rather than be stacked on top of each other) virtually on the crankshaft centreline. This means that the mass of the gearbox is kept extremely low.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon Euskadi LMP1

The oil case is of cast aluminum, while the rest of the gearbox is a composite with bonded titanium inserts similar to that introduced by BAR in Formula 1. This is perhaps unsurprising, given that at least one other member of the Epsilon team is ex-BAR - something that has proved invaluable in understanding the necessary bonding techniques required. The dampers, meanwhile, are actually inside the bellhousing, rather than on top of the gearbox casing. This means the springs will not be easy to change, though they will be accessed through a hole in the casing. The dampers, which will have captive nuts, will be able to be pulled out through this, too. 

Every spring will have a displacement spacer, so there will be no need to touch the ride height, and it was decided not to use torsion bars as sportscars don't have the packaging problems of Formula 1. Putting the spring low on the damper again brings the centre of gravity down. The gear cluster is below the crankshaft centreline, while the TAG Electronics K-type alternator is mounted at the rear of the gearbox and considerably lower than it would normally be on a Judd engine. 

The two starter motors are mounted very low, either side of the engine and facing the opposite way to usual. A complicated, secondary drop gear system has been designed to enable the motors to be positioned in this way and still be connected to the flywheel. The second drop gear also enables the rotation of the starter motor to be changed, as necessitated by its unusual position. It has also been important for the starter motors not to be fixed to the bellhousing so that when an engine is dressed they are already in place. An auxiliary shaft that comes out at the rear of the car means the main starters do not have to be used when the car is in the garage.

Although it is no longer a gearbox manufacturer, Pankl will still be very much involved in the construction of the car. The suspension, hubs, drivetrain and axle - the whole corner - will all be assembled by the company, which will also be responsible for the exhaust system. Travis: 'We got a group of people together and said, "Are you willing to get involved in this project and do whatever it takes?"' Another example is Brembo, which will supply the braking system, based around six-piston calipers and 37mm x 380 carbon long life discs. 

Other suppliers include Pi Research for the data acquisition, BBS for the 18 x 15in front and 18 x 16in rear one-piece alloy wheels and Marsden, which be responsible for the cooling system (although this will actually be fabricated by Pankl). Use will be made of two large water-to-air radiators and heat exchangers. 'If you can control the water temperature then you can control the oil temperature,' explains Travis. Unsurprisingly, the system is tidy, with the minimum amount of pipework. 

Epsilon is also working with a local partner, Inasmet Tecnalia of San Sebastian, on the uprights that will be made from titanium instead of the steel originally envisaged. This will be the first time that Inasmet, which has developed a new type of titanium, has been involved in a racecar project, although it does have considerable experience in aerospace and the conventional automotive industry.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon Euskadi LMP1

The uprights will be machined from a solid billet of titanium using EDM technology, with in excess of a kilo being saved over the steel design at the front and even more at the rear. The team has looked at the characteristics of the upright, examining what happens when it does move - something Travis became particularly aware of during the development of the Penske PC26 Champ Car. 'You need to be able to control the compliance,' he explains, 'so not only did we design the rear upright [of the LMP1] but we looked at where we placed the push rod and the pick ups so that they gave us the compliance we wanted in the upright.'

Everything is being kept in line so that the vertical loads are applied with no offset to the upright. Because the rockers and dampers are so low the push rod loads were in danger of becoming fairly high, so the team had to increase the push rod angle. The push rod is now on the bottom of the upright with the wishbone inserted above it. The push rod goes directly into the upright and not onto the wishbone. This gives an increase in push rod angle and reduces the loads going through the push rod.

Trying to reduce the centre of gravity in every component produces problems that have to be dealt with, and not always in a conventional way. 'You can't get that wishbone any lower,' states Travis confidently. At the front, even the caliper position is slung as low down as possible. The dampers are vertical in the bottom of the monocoque. 'They won't go any lower either,' claims Travis. The springs are pushed down onto the bottom of the damper.

A transverse, third spring arrangement gives ride height control - something Travis says is a lot better than using an in-line third spring. In single wheel bump you have half the motion ratio so that if a driver touches a curb it is less sensitive. In full heave the displacement of both rockers is multiplied, still giving the ratio required.

The way in which the camber is adjusted is the same as was done on the Travis-designed Penskes, which in itself was originally developed at Lola in the mid-1990s. Four different, reversible coloured shim pucks can be taken in or out to change the position of the stud hole to alter the camber. This is also a feature of the low down steering arm, so there is no need to carry out a toe correction when the camber is changed.

Instead of having separate mounting blocks in the chassis, the anti-roll bar screws directly into inserts in the side of the monocoque, and even the steering column goes into moulded receptors rather than having brackets. The anti-roll bar is an adjustable blade type with mechanic-operated remote cable and external lever. 'It's typical Champ Car stuff,' says Travis, who had considerable experience of that formula during his time with Lola and Penske. However, he denies that there is much Champ Car influence in his LMP1.

If anything, there is more derived from the aborted Super Fund single seater that he designed a few years back. This used a Judd GV4 engine, partially influencing the choice of the new GV5.5 S2 for the sportscar project. Travis describes the GV5 as 'an excellent engine. As far as packaging is concerned it has blended itself to this application.' Being a V10, it is also one of the longest engines, though if a shorter engine is ever used then the bellhousing simply needs to be extended - another reason for using a composite housing.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon Euskadi LMP1

A huge amount of simulation has been carried out with tire models, examining the weight distribution of the car and the geometry characteristics, 'taking every advantage that we can of what the tire requires from this car.' The team has worked with both Michelin and Dunlop, and the latter in particular 'bent over backwards to help us. They have even taken our recommendations and run new tests on the tires in order to answer our specific requirements for data.' 

The team has also spent considerable time simulating with CFD the Staubli transversable coaxial fuel filling system and working out ways to fuel and vent the car. With such a system it would be all to easy for the fuel to blow back and the refueller pull the filler off thinking that he has filled the tank. 'We've had to make sure we can bleed air out of the tank.' It goes without saying that the 90-litre ATL tank has also been kept very low and stretched out in the chassis. 

Putting the driver very low is nothing new to Travis, but it was a 'radical departure' for the Penske PC27 from PC26. 'We were concerned about steering input. An ergonomic model of the PC26 was built and driver Paul Tracy put into it. The steering, brake pedals and gearshift were all strain gauged and Tracy told to input the maximum steering load in that position. It was even rolled on its side to give one lateral G. It was then changed into a PC27 and the steering input that he could put in measured again to ensure that the steering wheel position did not restrict him. The same exercise is to be carried out using the already created ergonomic mock up of the Epsilon's cockpit area. 

Unlike the Peugeot 908, the driver has not been pushed too far forward so his knees are not particularly bent. Pedal position to rear bulkhead is very similar to Formula 1 rules. The legal limit means the car is very narrow at the front, after which it is dramatically waisted in to get the nose and diffuser to work. This has meant the steering column has to go between the pedals, with a sharp bend occurring on its way down - something Travis describes as a 'big problem'. 

It was decided not to use a two-pedal system with a hand-controlled clutch, favouring instead a small, lightweight clutch pedal as the 140mm carbon three-plate AP Racing clutch only has to be used with the 'bulletproof' MEGA-Line system for starting and setting off. With so many pit stops in an endurance race, it was felt a hand-controlled clutch could lead to stalling, whereas with this system, once the driver has left the pits, he can use the Epsilon LMP1 as a two-pedal car.

If the external cockpit area looks similar to the Peugeot 908, that is not surprising. 'We basically wrapped the monocoque around the template, giving it as small a frontal area as possible with just enough driver offset for it to be legal.'


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon Euskadi LMP1

Originally, the door template was extruded through the bodywork as previously required by the ACO. However, Peugeot - which has a heat exchanger right in front of the door - has not done this but has instead used a small, IMSA-like opening and a 300mm rather than a 500mm gap over the roof between the two doors facilitating driver access. Epsilon has therefore copied this, knowing that the ACO has now sanctioned it, so the doors no longer extend into the side pods. When the ACO examined the Epsilon design it was the first time they had done so for one of the new breed of closed cockpit car. 

There is an idea that any customer wishing to run the car initially with an open cockpit, or in the cheaper LMP2 class, could do so and upgrade with a kit later on. All that would need to be changed would be the top half of the two-piece carbon and Kevlar with alloy/Nomex honeycomb monocoque and some of the bodywork. 

The engine plugs straight into the back of the Plyform-built monocoque with the oil tank mounted at its front and slotted onto the back of the cockpit. Travis has ensured that there are minimal pipes, with just one coupling for the fuel. As he says, 'attention to detail' is all important. 'We have looked at the absolute minimum - pipes, water - it's all about weight. If you can get rid of components then you reduce weight.' It is obvious really but is not something that is always taken into consideration. As such, Travis requires components to carry out multiple tasks where possible. 

Although the area around the cockpit appears similar to the Peugeot (and both cars seem to hark back to the Allard J2X), the current design of the Epsilon's front end makes it look different. Unlike the 908, it does not appear to have a Formula 1-style nose. The nose is kept fairly high, in an effort to produce as much downforce as possible, and a whole variety of diffusers have been tried to underline this with. The Epsilon currently has a massive front diffuser. Naturally, a number of rear wings are also being tried to balance the high downforce, and Travis says that there will be no need to use canards or splitters. 

The team has concentrated mainly on the underside, whereas Peugeot and Audi have looked at covering the front suspension. This, Travis believes, prevents them from making the biggest use of the diffuser. If you have a large air diffuser you have to make extra sure that you can get the air out and work is currently ongoing to find the best way of achieving this. 

Originally the design had a roof-mounted scoop, similar in looks to that of the 2001/2002 Bentley EXP Speed 8, to feed air into the engine. However, this has now been replaced by a NACA duct. The air is so well attached going over the top that a duct of this type will pick it up without the disruption of a scoop, and it keeps the design 'tidy'. 

A 40 per cent model with as much detail as possible, thanks to rapid prototyping of components such as the gearbox and engine, has been built and was shortly to go into the wind tunnel at Fond Tech in Italy. All the mechanical parts are now fixed and can be produced immediately once a go-ahead has been given to complete the project. Epsilon plans to run the first example itself with subsequent builds becoming available as customer cars.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Judd GV5.5 S2 V-10 Engine

The GV5 S2 engine is a development of the highly successful GV5, which has competed at the top level in Sportscar racing since its introduction in 2002.

The new engine incorporates redesigned cylinder heads and a completely new intake system which together have reduced the weight of the engine by 20kg. This lowers the centre of gravity of engine dramatically, as well as improving driveability and fuel consumption.

The revised cylinder heads have been designed entirely in-house by our team of design engineers led by John Judd and Dave Salisbury, and feature an extremely compact layout which has fewer parts and a much simpler installation in the race car. 
Being a development of the original GV5 (now known as S1), the S2 shares the same basic bottom end design so benefits from the development and reliability of this package but with a more compact and modern top end package.

A new development for 2007 will see the capacity of the engine increased to 5,5 litres, which will further improve the engine***8217;s torque characteristics and fuel economy.

Configuration: 72 Degree V10

Capacity: 4997cc

Weight: 130 kg / 287 lbs (dry weight, includes flywheel and wiring harness but excludes clutch & exhausts)

Dimensions: Length 622,5mm / 24.5 ins.

Maximum Power:Over 600 bhp @ 7800 rpm (2 x 32,7mm Restr.) / Over 800 bhp @ 10000 rpm (No Restr.)

Maximum Torque: 445 lbft @ 6500 rpm ( 2 x 32,7mm Restr.) / 465 lbft @ 7500 rpm (No Restr.)

Maximum Rpm: 9500 rpm (2 x 32,7mm Restrictors)

Engine Management System: EFi Euro 12 System

Cooling System: Twin water pumps (one per bank), water outlets on front of cylinder heads

Oil System: Pressure pump and oil inlet on lhs, Scavenge pump and oil outlet on rhs

Chassis Mounting: Top front mounting by shear plate, all others stud fixing, including 4 rear mounting points

Additional Features: Can be fully stressed

http://www.engdev.com/index2.htm

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/juddgv510.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The all-new Lola B08/60 LMP1 will compete in this year's Le Mans 24 Hours and Le Mans Series in the hands of existing Lola sportscar customer Charouz Racing System, who will race the new design with an Aston Martin V12 engine and engineering support from Aston Martin Racing.

The team will use a new closed cockpit Lola chassis for 2008, fitted with the latest specification Aston Martin 6-liter V12 unit, which was used in the 2007 GT1 class winning DBR9. Aston Martin Racing will work with Lola to repackage the engine and drivetrain for the new chassis, while engineers from Aston Martin Racing will support the car on event.

Aston Martin Racing has contracted Tomas Enge, Stefan Mücke and Jan Charouz for the 2008 season. All three have been placed with Charouz Racing Systems and will race the Michelin-shod Lola/Aston Martin at Le Mans and in the LMS.

George Howard-Chappell, team principal for Aston Martin Racing, said: "The V12 unit has already proven that it has the performance and endurance to win at Le Mans. We are now looking forward to the challenge of repackaging it in a new lighter chassis and seeing how competitive it can be in the prototype class. It will be great new experience for me and all the team here at Aston Martin Racing."

The Lola B08/60 LMP1 Coupe is the result of over 12 months research, design and aerodynamic testing at Lola's renowned technical base in Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire. Utilizing significant upgrades in CFD (Computational Fluid Dynamics) and windtunnel equipment, Lola is the first constructor to get a customer LMP Coupe on to the track.

As well as a full program for the LMP1 Coupe this year, Lola has also agreed to supply a Lola B08/80 LMP2 version of the design to Speedy-Sebah Racing Team.

http://www.planetlemans.co.uk/cmsv2/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=2&task=view&id=3512

http://www.speedtv.com/articles/auto/alms/42368/

http://www.lolacars.com/

http://www.astonmartinracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 @ ALMS Sebring Test

On January 28 - 30, those who have not seen the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP in person will now have the opportunity and it is one not to miss! Even though it is just testing sessions, it is still a clash of the titans but on a lower scale.

Joining the Peugeot entry at Sebring for the Winter Test will be the Audi Sport North America team with their R10 TDIs. In LM P2, the Acura teams plus the two Porsche RS Spyder teams will be testing for the 2008 season, along with the P1 cars.

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=3873


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Aston Martin will go for the overall win in the 24 Hours of Le Mans this season when one of its GT1-class V12 engines is installed in Lola's new LMP1 coupe.

Prodrive, which masterminds Aston's racing activities, will run the car on behalf of Czech entrant Charouz Racing System. That makes it the first factory Aston prototype assault on Le Mans since 1989. Aston hopes to exploit a new rule that gives production-based engines a power boost in comparison with race-bred engines.

http://www.prodrive.com/b_motorsport.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The fourth-annual Winter Test at Sebring International Raceway starts Monday (Jan 28) and will set the stage for the 10th season of the American Le Mans Series.

Tickets for the test are $10 per day. Access to the paddock and camping are not allowed during the Winter Test.

Fifteen teams representing eight different manufacturers are entered for the three-day test - Acura, Audi, Ferrari, Lola, Mazda, Panoz, Peugeot and Porsche. It will serve as a warm-up for the 56th Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring presented by Fresh from Florida, the opening race of the 2008 season.

Among the highlights of the Winter Test include Peugeot's North American debut with its diesel-powered factory prototype, the introduction of Acura's second generation ARX-01b chassis and the first public running of the updated Ferrari F430 GT.

http://www.sebringraceway.com/

http://www.americanlemans.com/home/ALMSHome.aspx


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

MCSL said:


> Peugeot 908 @ ALMS Sebring Test
> 
> On January 28 - 30, those who have not seen the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP in person will now have the opportunity and it is one not to miss! Even though it is just testing sessions, it is still a clash of the titans but on a lower scale.
> 
> ...


The Peugeot test is not terribly interesting if they don't come back in March to race.

I'm still on the fence about going back to Sebring this year, but if I go I hope Peugeot is there.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

RaceTripper said:


> The Peugeot test is not terribly interesting if they don't come back in March to race.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about going back to Sebring this year, but if I go I hope Peugeot is there.


On its return to Paris, Peugeot Sport will decide whether or not it will take part in this year's 12 Hours of Sebring which takes place on March 15. The team's 2008 program and driver line-up will be revealed at a press conference in the French capital on Feb 15.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot Sport took part in the three-day test organized by the American Le Mans Series at Sebring, Florida (Monday January 28 to Wednesday January 30), where three drivers took turns at the wheel of the 908 HDi FAP. Thanks to previous participations in the 12 Hours of Sebring, Pedro Lamy and Stephane Sarrazin had prior knowledge of the circuit but it was a completely new venue for Nicolas Minassian. 

The objective of the long session was to put the 908 HDi FAP through its paces round this notoriously difficult track and over its bumpy, concrete surface which is a telling test for the car's mechanicals and tires alike. The three days also came on top of the program of endurance tests that Peugeot Sport has planned with a view to working on the 908's reliability in preparation for June's Le Mans 24 Hours. 

In the course of the Sebring test's eight separate sessions, the 908 HDi FAP covered 233 laps equivalent to 1,386km without encountering the slightest problem, with the exception of an oil leak on the first day. 

The run gave the engineers and drivers a chance to work on all fronts and adapt the 908 to the American circuit. It was the second day that saw Stephane Sarrazin post the team's fastest lap (1m 42.801s) to improve the existing record round the 5.95km (3.7 miles) track which has stood since the Audi R10 claimed a 1m 44.974s during qualifying for last year's race: "This circuit is very different to what we are accustomed to in Europe. However, we arrived here with a sound base and we were pleasantly surprised by the fact that we were so quick from the outset, which proves that the 908 HDi FAP is a very good car." 

Despite this fast lap, the team continued to work right up to the end of the three days in a bid to profit from the full potential of the 908. "We succeeded in working all the way through our program," reported Peugeot Sport's Technical Director Bruno Famin after the Florida tests. "That was particularly satisfying because we are beginning to arrive in unknown territory. We worked systematically on set-up without really seeking to maximize performance. The three days also gave us a chance to evaluate Michelin's 2008 tires which worked very well, in terms of both performance and endurance."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ring_winter_test/Monday_session_1&Y=2008&O=36

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ring_winter_test/Monday_session_1&Y=2008&O=48

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ring_winter_test/Monday_session_1&Y=2008&O=96

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ing_winter_test/Monday_session_1&Y=2008&O=108

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ing_winter_test/Monday_session_1&Y=2008&O=144

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ing_winter_test/Monday_session_2&Y=2008&O=204

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...I=&N=&E=Sebring_winter_test/Tuesday_session_1

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...ing_winter_test/Tuesday_session_1&Y=2008&O=36

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...&N=&E=Sebring_winter_test/Wednesday_session_1

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...&N=&E=Sebring_winter_test/Wednesday_session_2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (3.7-mile) 
http://www.sebringraceway.com/track_lay.lasso

2008 Test Lap Times

700hp LMS P1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:42.801 (record)

700hp ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:43.639

550hp ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:44.542

550hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:44.610

600hp ALMS GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 _ 1:58.442

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 2:01.192

240hp Star Mazda _ 2:02.1

250hp IMSA Lites L1 Elan-Mazda _ 2:02.977

175hp IMSA Lites L2 West-Kawasaki _ 2:05.900

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring test/alms_test4.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring test/alms_test6.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring test/alms_test3.pdf

http://www.starmazda.com/news/teampr/2008/jan-08/ef010708.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring test/Lites_test4.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring test/Lites_test3.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test

http://sportscaranalytics.com/?p=353

http://sportscaranalytics.com/?p=354


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

WR-Zytek LMP2

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsjan08.html

http://www.welterracing.fr/

http://www.zytekgroup.co.uk/Default.aspx?tid=166


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Porsche RS Spyder

http://www.planetlemans.com/2008/02/06/planetlemans-talks-to-frans-verschuur/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The 2008 Peugeot 908 HDi FAP program

The objective for 2008 was clearly spelled out when the program was initially announced in June 2006, namely victory at Le Mans. Since then, all the team's energy and effort has been focused on that supreme challenge. Every one of its outings, whether a test session, a simulation run or a race, has sought not only to validate new parts and evolutions to take the 908 HDi FAP forward in terms of both performance and reliability, but also give the ten drivers who make up the 2008 squad to familiarize themselves with the car.

The priority: Le Mans

The 2007 Le Mans 24 Hours which saw Team Peugeot Total qualify on pole-position and claim second place after having both its cars running up to two hours from the flag permitted the team to gather a considerable amount of data and information concerning both the technical and human aspects of its operation, as well as the overall management of its entry in the celebrated French race. Since last June, extremely busy Le Mans Series and test programs have enabled it to continue to work on the car and its reliability with a view to being able to tackle races at the same pace seen in practice.

This ambitious program will see Team Peugeot Total contest March's 12 Hours of Sebring after visiting the American venue for the three-day winter test on January 28-30. Pedro Lamy, Nicolas Minassian and Stephane Sarrazin were all in attendance and the latter profited from the trip to establish a new lap record for the track. The exacting 12-hour race itself is seen as a chance to take the development of the 908 HDi FAP further still.

Bruno FAMIN, Technical Director: "Our work has focused on saving weight and extracting superior, reliable performance from the engine with a view to enabling us to race at the same pace as we lap in practice, not to mention the optimization of every one of the car's components. Given the little time we had last year, this was something we weren't able to do with the 2007-spec car. In addition to ongoing work on the aerodynamics, our program has benefited the suspension, steering, differential and gearshift control. However, because of the weight inherent in the diesel engine, we have yet to get down to the minimum 900kg weight threshold specified in the new regulations."

All Peugeot Sport's efforts and resources have been channeled towards its priority objective and three 908 HDi FAPs will be entered for the 2008 Le Mans 24 Hours:

two by Team Peugeot Total (Ns 7 and 8), 
and one by Peugeot Sport Total (N9).

The exact crew of each car will be announced in May once the team has had a chance to evaluate the style and approach of each driver, as well as the natural affinities between them. The ten drivers who form Peugeot Sport's 2008 line-up are:

Anthony BELTOISE (36, France), test and reserve driver 
Marc GENE (33, Spain) 
Christian KLIEN (25, Austria) 
Pedro LAMY (35, Portugal) 
Nicolas MINASSIAN (34, France) 
Franck MONTAGNY (30, France) 
Stephane SARRAZIN (32, France) 
Jacques VILLENEUVE (35, Canada) 
Alexander WURZ (34, Austria) 
Ricardo ZONTA (31, Brazil)

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/rubrique/actualite-endurance.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Michel BARGE, Peugeot Sport Director: "Like last year, we wanted our 2008 line-up to be strong, very human, sporting and bonded. During the recruitment process, which was led by Serge Saulnier, we paid attention to all these factors, as well as the respective records and experience of the drivers in cars which are in fact very close to the 908 HDi FAP in the way they need to be set up and driven. Between them, our ten drivers have 393 Formula 1 Grand Prix starts under their belts, as well as 32 previous participations in the Le Mans 24 Hours!"

The Le Mans Series: Peugeot looking to defend its title

As was the case in 2007, two 908 HDi FAPs will defend the chances of Peugeot and its partners in five European races, namely Barcelona, Monza, Spa, the Nurburgring and Silverstone.

Given the excellent season enjoyed by the two crews and Peugeot Sport last year, the team has chosen to build on the same synergies in 2008.

908 HDi FAP N7: Marc GENE/Nicolas MINASSIAN 
908 HDi FAP N8: Pedro LAMY/Stephane SARRAZIN

Michel BARGE: "We will be out to defend our title, without losing sight of the fact that our priority is the Le Mans 24 Hours. We will face some fierce, experienced competition. That's what we wanted and that's what we've got! This promises to be especially valuable because we will have four races Sebring, Barcelona, Monza and Spa before the big one at Le Mans. The calendar is extremely busy and calls for complex logistics because we have also programmed numerous test sessions and simulation runs. With regard to the 2008 calendar's last race at Shanghai, which was announced last week by the ACO, we believe it's a pity it won't count towards the championship and we reserve the right not to take part."

This busy calendar means that Team Peugeot Total will not be able to attend the official tests at Paul Ricard on March 2-3.

Although the carbon theme has been carried over, the livery of the 908 HDi FAP has evolved. Style Peugeot has produced a design which symbolizes the flow of air and fuel, with lines extending from the headlights and past the air intakes to the engine cover which features 'HDi FAP' branding. The N7 908 HDi FAP will be predominantly red, the N8 car predominantly blue and the N9 car predominantly grey.

http://www.endurance-info.com/article.php?sid=4905&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Peugeot 908 HDi FAP TECHNICAL DATA

CHASSIS 
Type: Le Mans Prototype LMP1 
Structure: Monocoque 
Bodywork: Carbon fiber
Windscreen: Polycarbonate

TRANSMISSION 
Gearbox: Six-speed, longitudinally-mounted gearbox 
Gearbox casing: Cast aluminum 
Gearshift: Sequential 
Clutch: Cera-metallic multi-plate clutch 
Differential: Limited slip differential 
Lubrication: Total

SUSPENSION / STEERING / BRAKES 
Suspension: Double wishbone with pushrod and rocker-arm all-round 
Springs: Torsions beams 
Dampers: Pressure dampers 
Anti-roll bars: Blade-type anti-roll bars front and rear 
Steering: Power steering 
Brakes: Double hydraulic circuit, single-piece light alloy calipers, adjustable brake bias by the driver 
Discs: Vented carbon discs front and rear 
Diameter: 380mm (front), 355mm (rear)

WHEELS 
Rims: Magnesium 
Size (front): 13.5 x 18" 
Size (rear): 14.5 x 18" 
Tires: Michelin radials: 33/68-18 (front), 37/71-18 (rear)

DIMENSIONS 
Length: 4,610mm 
Width: 2,000mm 
Height: 1,030mm 
Wheelbase: 2,950mm 
Front overhang: 910mm 
Rear overhang: 750mm 
Fuel tank: 81 liter 
Weight: more than 900kg (1985 lb)

ENGINE 
Position: All aluminum, mid-rear, longitudinally-mounted 
Cylinder block: Machined aluminum 
Pistons: Mahle 
Cylinders: V12 ('vee' angle 100) 
Capacity: 5.5-liter 
Fuel injection: Bosch common-rail direct fuel injection 
Turbo: Bi-turbo, each with a 39.9mm air restrictor 
Particulate filter: Dow Automotive (two) 
Engine management: Bosch MS17 
Power: 700 bhp 
Torque: 1,200 Nm 
Lubrication: Total

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/endurance/fiche_tech.htm

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/endurance/moteur_comment.htm

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/endurance/chassis.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2008 Peugeot 908 Launch

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LEMANS&E=Peugeot_908_Launch/Presentation&Y=2008&O=0


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

We're all set going to Sebring. We have the 4-Day BMW Car Corral superticket. Who else is going?


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

RaceTripper said:


> We're all set going to Sebring. We have the 4-Day BMW Car Corral superticket. Who else is going?


Enjoy the race.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Lola - Aston Martin

http://www.planetlemans.com/2008/02/11/charouz-lola-aston-martin-first-mileage/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Epsilon LMP1

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/articlesgallery/3079/5/4/epsilon-euskadi-ee-lmp1-07.html

http://www.endurance-info.com/article.php?sid=4991&thold=0

http://www.endurance-info.com/article.php?sid=4927&thold=0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The Official LMS Test will take place on the Paul Ricard HTTT circuit, on March 2nd & 3rd.

http://www.lemans-series.com/en/s01_home/s01p01_home.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Paul Ricard Test

Paul Ricard HTTT 1A V2 (5.791 km) 
http://www.circuitpaulricard.com/home/home.php?lang=en

2008 Test Lap Times

700hp LMP1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:39.705

550hp LMP2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:43.997

600hp LM GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:52.326

480hp LM GT2 Porsche 997 GT3 RSR _ 1:58.249

http://www.lemans-series.com/downlo..._24_Hour_Test_03-03-08_1PM_Classification.pdf

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...&D=&I=&N=&E=Paul_Ricard_test/Sunday_session_1

http://www.lemans-series.com/ml/images/content/communiques/2008/2008_lms_day_one_report.pdf

http://www.joest-racing.de/web/news/news.php?id=345&sprache=e

http://www.joest-racing.de/web/technik/index.php?sprache=e

http://www.vm-motorsport.nl/nl/gallery/le_mans_series_2008/test_paul_ricard.php

http://www.luc-alphand.com/courses/page.php?menu=1&rub=39

http://www.matmut.fr/le-groupe-Matmut/Team-IMSA-Performance.asp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Lola - Aston Martin LMP1


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring 12-Hour Race Results

1. Penske Racing _ Porsche RS Spyder, 351 Laps

2. Fernandez Racing _ Acura ARX-01B, 351 Laps

3. Dyson Racing _ Porsche RS Spyder, 351 Laps

Fastest Race Lap: Peugeot 908 ***8211; 1:44.536 (record)

http://www.americanlemans.com/news/Article.aspx?ID=4020

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring/ALMS_ProvRace.pdf

Sebring pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ALMS&E=Sebring/Saturday_race&Y=2008


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (3.7-mile) Lap Times
http://www.sebringraceway.com/track_lay.lasso

700hp LMP1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:43.117

550hp LMP2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:44.435

600hp LM GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:56.269

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:59.653

480hp LM GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 2:00.945

250hp IMSA Lites L1 Elan-Mazda _ 2:03.912

175hp IMSA Lites L2 West-Kawasaki _ 2:07.008

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring/ALMS_Qual.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring/ALMS_TestSession.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring/ALMS_P3.pdf

http://www.americanlemans.com/drivers_and_teams/teams.aspx

http://www.starmazda.com/results/20...Mazda - Tuesday First Practice - Results.html

http://www.starmazda.com/results/2008/rd-01/sebring-2008.htm

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/sebring/Lites_R1_Qual_Rev.pdf

http://www.imsa-lites.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Report

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080317/FREE/42236410/1547/RACING


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS St. Pete Race

Overall Winner

Audi R10 TDI, 81 Laps

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4098

St. Pete pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ALMS&E=St._Pete/Saturday_race&Y=2008


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS TV Schedule

http://www.americanlemans.com/Schedule/SeasonSchedule.aspx


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

St. Pete (1.8-mile) Lap Times
http://www.gpstpete.com/assets/fanguide-2008-rev61.pdf

650hp IndyCar Dallara-Honda _ 1:02.136

700hp LMP1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:02.825

550hp LMP2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:03.578

450hp Indy Lights Dallara _ 1:06.467

600hp LM GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:09.590

480hp LM GT2 Porsche 997 GT3 RSR _ 1:11.745

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=10892

http://www.indycar.com/tech/specifications.php

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/st pete/ALMS_Qualifying_Rev.pdf

http://www.imsaracing.net/2008/events/st pete/ALMS_P3.pdf

http://www.americanlemans.com/home/ALMSHome.aspx

http://www1.indycar.com/scoring/2008/reports/proseries/stpete/proseries-results-quals.pdf

http://www.indycar.com/indylights/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Catalunya Qualifying

Overall Pole

Peugeot 908 _ 1:31.875

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=284211&FS=LMS

Stephane Sarrazin: "I'm obviously very pleased. My car was nicely balanced and very easy to drive. We have been quicker than the Audis all weekend and we succeeded in beating them again in qualifying. It's important to have a car here that is as balanced through the fast corners as it is through the tighter turns and the new chicane. I now hope we will have a reliable run in the race, but I feel confident because the team has done a great job since the start of the year."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Catalunya 1000km Race

Overall Winner

Peugeot 908

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=284405&FS=LMS

Catalunya pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&E=Catalunya/Sunday_race&Y=2008

Michel Barge: "This is a superb win on several accounts. First of all, it's a great result for Marc Gene who does so much for Catalonian motor sport and for Nicolas Minassian who put in a great run. At the same time, we were joined here by Audi and that gave us a chance to see that the 908 HDi FAP is competitive. I believe we are on the right track to be able to put in strong sprints each time out with a good level of reliability."

Bruno Famin: "It was a very good weekend technically because we didn't have a single problem. All the drama resulted from race incidents! We were running with the same specification as Sebring, and the N7 car was equipped with a certain number of elements - including the engine - that had done all the running in the American race. We now total a distance of 5,500km, while the le Mans 24 Hours will probably last something like 6,000km!"


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Catalunya 1000km Race

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYozsH-Khb4&feature=related


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2 Lola B08/80 - Judd

http://www.sebah-racing.com/gal-r1-p1.htm

http://www.sebah-racing.com/gal-r1-r.htm

http://www.sebah-racing.com/n040808.htm

http://www.sebah-racing.com/car.htm

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/3685/Lola-B08-80-Judd.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Catalunya 1000km Race Report

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/event/180/2008-Le-Mans-Series-Catalunya-1000-km.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS Long Beach Race

Overall Winner

Audi R10 TDI

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4180

Long Beach pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ALMS&Y=2008&D=&I=&N=&E=Long_Beach/Saturday_race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Monza 1000km Race

Overall Winner

Peugeot 908

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=287070&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Monza pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&E=Monza/Sunday_race&Y=2008

Bruno FAMIN: "The N7908 had a double transmission problem. Both parts had covered a large number of miles but we had purposely left them on the car with a view to validating them prior to the Le Mans 24 Hours. Apart from that, we didn't have a single problem. It was a very satisfactory race from the technical point of view even though time is extremely tight because of the calendar."

Michel BARGE: "It was a superb race which ended in an extraordinary finale. It was a very close-run thing not only between Peugeot and Audi, but also in the different categories, and that can only be good for the Le Mans Series. This race marked the anniversary of our first win and we celebrated that with an all-Peugeot front row and the fastest race lap. It's a great result for Peugeot Sport and an excellent way to prepare for the Le Mans 24 Hours."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monza Race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monza Race Report

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/event/176/2008-Le-Mans-Series-Monza-1000-km.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Spa Qualifying

Overall Pole

Peugeot 908 _ 1:58.069

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=288606&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Spa pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&Y=2008&D=&I=&N=&E=Spa/Thursday

Stephane SARRAZIN: "It's always difficult to stay concentrated when a session is interrupted by two red flag incidents as it was today. I found my car easy to drive and nicely balanced through both the tight and faster turns. Even so, my best lap wasn't perfect because I wanted to get a decent time under my belt. My car deserved better!" 
Marc GENE: "I'm very disappointed. My car oversteered, but we will do what we can to sort that out so that we can challenge for victory tomorrow..."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

"The weather has been unusually warm for Spa, with ground temperatures of more than 37 C, which is hotter than we saw at Monza. That could have compromised the chances of running with the soft compound, but in the end it worked very well. 

"The medium compound which wasn't really considered to begin with given that Spa is a low grip circuit performed well, too, because the hot weather helped it climb to its ideal working temperature. We consequently find ourselves in a situation where the low-grip surface makes the soft tyre a possibility, while the high temperatures help the performance of our medium compound option. 

"Compared with Monza, Spa is harder on the front tyres and much easier on the rears. The latter have a tendency to slide a lot, while the front tyres quickly climb in temperature and we tend to see a drop-off in performance. 

"To sum up, certain teams tried the bold choice of soft tyres, which is to say they favoured grip and performance, while others went for what might be termed the 'reasonable' alternative of the more consistent medium compound. The latter is more suited to double stinting during the race which promises to take place in hot weather."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa 1000km Race

Overall Winner

Peugeot 908

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=288743&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

Spa pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=LMS&E=Spa/Sunday_race&Y=2008


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS Utah Race

Overall Winner

Porsche RS Spyder

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4284

Utah pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ALMS&E=Utah/Saturday_qualifying&Y=2008&O=12


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test

Fastest Overall

Peugeot 908 _ 3:22.222 (record)

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/pages/accueil_gb.html

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/pages/include_article_gb.php?article=2008-06-01_CR_3050_gb.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

Overall Pole

Peugeot 908 _ 3:18.513 (record)

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/chronos/pdf/essais2/practice 2_24h.pdf

Le Mans pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...&E=24_Hours_of_Le_Mans/Wednesday_qualifying_1


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

1. Audi R10 TDI, 381 laps

2. Peugeot 908, 381 laps

3. Peugeot 908, 379 laps

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/chronos/pdf/course/h24cla.pdf

Le Mans pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/se...&D=&I=&N=&E=24_Hours_of_Le_Mans/Saturday_race


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Report

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/event/163/2008-24-Hours-of-Le-Mans.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS Lime Rock Race

Overall Winner

Acura ARX-01B

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4446

Lime Rock pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ALMS&E=Lime_Rock/Saturday_race&Y=2008


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS Mid-Ohio Race

Overall Winner

Audi R10 TDI

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4520

Mid-Ohio pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ALMS&E=Mid-Ohio/Saturday_race&Y=2008

http://www.americanlemans.com/emedia/vod.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS Road America Race

Overall Winner

Audi R10 TDI

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4613

Road America pics

http://www.americanlemans.com/Gallery/Photos.aspx?ID=201&GalleryID=8


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

It was a great weekend at RA. That is such a great track. So many cool vantage points to watch the action. I can never understand how some people plant themselves at a corner and stay there the whole time.

Andy Pilgrim became a huge fireball in Sunday's Speed GT race. He suffered damaged to his oil system and it caught fire. We say this huge ball of fire coming out of the #8 caddy entering turn 5 and he went straight into the barrier instead of making the turn in. The fire must have fried his break lines I guess. He got out of the car and seemed OK.

I was about 5 seconds from getting my camera setup for that corner so I missed capturing any of it.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Caught this picture of the Aston Martin DBR9 at Turn 6. I really like the new livery.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ALMS Laguna Seca Race

Overall Winner

Audi R10 TDI

http://www.americanlemans.com/News/Article.aspx?ID=4978

Laguna Seca pics

http://www.americanlemans.com/Gallery/Photos.aspx?ID=214&GalleryID=8


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

MCSL said:


> This sounds like a modified 2002 Honda Champ Car engine.


I forgot to mention that the (new?) Honda engine is 4.0 liters. The prior Honda engines were 3.0 and 3.5 liters.

I would guess that it is a completely new engine because too much time has passed on the prior blocks.


----------

